# musica



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

_Epilessia si cura con musica Mozart
Scoperta dei medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra
La musica di Mozart va messa di peso nel prontuario medico per guarire anche malattie gravi come l'epilessia. Secondo i medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra, l'ascolto delle opere del musicista austriaco sono servite a un paziente di 46 anni, affetto di una grave sindrome neurologica, a trovare il vigore che per affrontare la malattia non le avevano procurato le cure farmacologiche ed un intervento chirurgico. _

Sono sempre stata convinta che la musica abbia un'enorme influenza nella nostra vita  e possa enormemente aiutarci a superare anche difficoltà di salute.


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Epilessia si cura con musica Mozart
> Scoperta dei medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra
> La musica di Mozart va messa di peso nel prontuario medico per guarire anche malattie gravi come l'epilessia. Secondo i medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra, l'ascolto delle opere del musicista austriaco sono servite a un paziente di 46 anni, affetto di una grave sindrome neurologica, a trovare il vigore che per affrontare la malattia non le avevano procurato le cure farmacologiche ed un intervento chirurgico. _
> 
> Sono sempre stata convinta che la musica abbia un'enorme influenza nella nostra vita  e possa enormemente aiutarci a superare anche difficoltà di salute.



E' vero, sono d'accordo.


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

guarda anche gli esperimenti che hanno fatto con le piante: un produttore di vini ha fatto l'esperimento : 2 vigne dello stesso tipo, in una ha messo tutto intorno delle casse con della musica classica che andava tutto il giorno , nell'altra no.
La qualità del vino è risultata diversissima, quella con la musica molto più buona 
lo dicono anche le mie piante nè..


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

Avete mai visto le immagini delle molecole dell'acqua sottoposte alla musica?

Se le trovo ve le posto.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

che la musica abbia un effetto importante sul nostro stato d'animo è incredibilmente vero come credo che possa fare affluire una forte energia per combattere anche una malattia. L'atteggiamento con cui si affronta può essere determinante.


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Epilessia si cura con musica Mozart_
> _Scoperta dei medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra_
> _La musica di Mozart va messa di peso nel prontuario medico per guarire anche malattie gravi come l'epilessia. Secondo i medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra, l'ascolto delle opere del musicista austriaco sono servite a un paziente di 46 anni, affetto di una grave sindrome neurologica, a trovare il vigore che per affrontare la malattia non le avevano procurato le cure farmacologiche ed un intervento chirurgico. _
> 
> Sono sempre stata convinta che la musica abbia un'enorme influenza nella nostra vita e possa enormemente aiutarci a superare anche difficoltà di salute.


La musicoterapia è una tecnica già in uso anche in italia da parecchi anni e in diversi campi...
leggete qui
http://www.musicotherapy.it/corpo.asp?S=0&M=0&R=1&L=0
parla anche dell'effetto Mozart...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> _Epilessia si cura con musica Mozart_
> _Scoperta dei medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra_
> _La musica di Mozart va messa di peso nel prontuario medico per guarire anche malattie gravi come l'epilessia. Secondo i medici dell'Istituto di Neurologia di Londra, l'ascolto delle opere del musicista austriaco sono servite a un paziente di 46 anni, affetto di una grave sindrome neurologica, a trovare il vigore che per affrontare la malattia non le avevano procurato le cure farmacologiche ed un intervento chirurgico. _
> 
> Sono sempre stata convinta che la musica abbia un'enorme influenza nella nostra vita e possa enormemente aiutarci a superare anche difficoltà di salute.


 

per avvalorare attraverso una sperienza privata: mia sorella è stata in coma per giorni. meningite.

ero accanto a lei notte e giorno ad osservare qualsiasi movimento che potesse presagire qualche trasformazione.

Un giorno ho preso il mio cd. e decisi che gli gli avrei iniettato musica mozartiana e non attraverso le cuffie.sono andati avanti per ore e ore.


é stato un caso? Mia sorella dopo questa sollecitazione si è risvegliata. gli altri suo 

compagni di sventura sono morti tutti. epidemia in un teatro londinese dove lavoravano insieme.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2008)

Eccezione che conferma: mio marito ascoltava sempre musica classica di tutti di tipi da Mozart e Stockhausen...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eccezione che conferma: mio marito ascoltava sempre musica classica di tutti di tipi da Mozart e Stockhausen...


è stockhausen che lo fregava...brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2008)

*brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> guarda anche gli esperimenti che hanno fatto con le piante: un produttore di vini ha fatto l'esperimento : 2 vigne dello stesso tipo, in una ha messo tutto intorno delle casse con della musica classica che andava tutto il giorno , nell'altra no.
> La qualità del vino è risultata diversissima, quella con la musica molto più buona
> lo dicono anche le mie piante nè..


 

anche sul vino...pazzesco.....


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche sul vino...pazzesco.....

















Comunque funziona anche con le mie piante... e che risultati... pero' devo dire che ognitanto devo mettere su Bob che mi prendono un colorito migliore...

Buongiorno sacco di pulci


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Avete mai visto le immagini delle molecole dell'acqua sottoposte alla musica?*
> 
> Se le trovo ve le posto.


Anche a vari pensieri umani....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a vari pensieri umani....


 

Non ne parliamo....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque funziona anche con le mie piante... e che risultati... pero' devo dire che ognitanto devo mettere su Bob che mi prendono un colorito migliore...
> 
> Buongiorno sacco di pulci


 

bonasera donna forzuta.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Marzo 2008)

*Mio prozio...*

...buonanima è guarito con questa:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BCV5yGKWjv4


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...buonanima è guarito con questa:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BCV5yGKWjv4
























ma da cosa? dall'artrosi?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...buonanima è guarito con questa:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BCV5yGKWjv4


 

io ti credo. eccome...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda anche gli esperimenti che hanno fatto con le piante: un produttore di vini ha fatto l'esperimento : 2 vigne dello stesso tipo, in una ha messo tutto intorno delle casse con della musica classica che andava tutto il giorno , nell'altra no.
> La qualità del vino è risultata diversissima, quella con la musica molto più buona
> lo dicono anche le mie piante nè..


Il Bas ha fatto l'esperimento opposto: si è bevuto 4 bicchieri di vino e la qualità del mediocre cantante gli è sembrata molto migliore


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Il Bas ha fatto l'esperimento opposto: si è bevuto 4 bicchieri di vino e la qualità del mediocre cantante gli è sembrata molto migliore


capita


----------

